# Network-dummie again: dns-server setup?

## lo-jay

ok,

here we go again: i would like to use specific dns-server addresses.

where do i configure this?

am using dhcp bekind a linksys router running tomato.

in /etc/conf.d/net ( where exactly?)

or in my tomato configuration?

cheers

----------

## DONAHUE

/etc/conf.d/net (example to use google public dns):

config_eth0=( "dhcp" ) # config_eth0="dhcp" if using baselayout2 

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 1" # Timeout after 10 seconds

dhcp_eth0="nodns" # prevent overwriting /etc/resolv.conf

dns_servers_eth0="8.8.8.8" #

----------

